# My new squirrel gun



## Duck (Feb 10, 2007)

Just got this back from a gunsmith, and haven't had a chance to try it out yet... Should take care of those pesty squirrels and gophers....








Springfield National Match .308 M1A
Kreiger Heavy Stainless Steel Barrel
Glass Bedding Upper and Lower
National Match Trigger Group
Gruning Optic Mounting System
Smith Enterprise Muzzlebrake
McMillan Adjustable Cheekpiece
Nightforce 6.5 x 22 56mm Mil Dot Scope

Too bad the fat, bald, shakey owner being me, can't shoot as well as the gun!


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Feb 10, 2007)

Spent some quality time with one of those when I was in the service. If it shoots as well as the one I had you will not be disapointed. I just wish I did not need to get a chipper instead.


----------



## shopdog (Feb 10, 2007)

That's a nice looking M1A Duck, been wanting one for years but can't do it yet.


----------



## livewire (Feb 10, 2007)

very purty!!!

Have you shot it since you got it back? How long is the kreiger?

Very nice looking. Those varmints must be _really_ annoying!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Feb 11, 2007)

*DROOLING*

   

Who cares if you can shoot as good as the gun. You have one!


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 11, 2007)

Sweet looking and if it shoots as well as she looks, i bet it would bust a Yotes life pretty dang far too.


----------



## michael j (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't have to worry about skinnin' the squirrel, do ya'?


Mike


----------

